# How to install OS from bootable iso image



## CadCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have bootable iso images of fedora, opensuse, xp and vista. I want to install them on HDD(not virtually) without burning on the disc. Is there any way out ?
I am on Hardy right now.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2008)

I think, u can convert ur Virtual Disk Image/Drive to actual OS. (Read something similar about Mac on PC).

Search for converting Virtual Disk Image to Actual. This is one way...


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

There must be some software to mount bootable iso during booting ????


----------



## PcEnthu (Jun 16, 2008)

As explained by blackpearl in this thread, the installation can be started by loading the kernel and initram images via grub

Note: The tutorial is given for older versions of Fedor and OpenSUSE


----------

